# looking for efficient hole marking



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably The Marksman conduit layout tool. They got bought out by someone recently. I think Maxis owns them now.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah that was it. thanks.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Probably The Marksman conduit layout tool. They got bought out by someone recently. I think Maxis owns them now.


 You are right. You can find that tool on Maxis web site.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maxis Marksman.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> hi guys.
> 
> often i have to bring multiple teck cables into a control junction box and was wondering if anyone had a trick to quickly mark out a grid for the 20ish connectors (usually STO464 thomas and betts connectors). i usually keep the connectors an inch 5/8's center to center. it always gets done but it seems to take forever. usually you have to work from the bottom of the box. they are mounted and you cannot drill from inside. sometimes you have a connecter or two started, making it difficult to just run a square along the side. i remember reading about some sort of tool that was supposed to help mark holes for drilling quickly but cannot remember what it is for the life of me.
> 
> paul.


 The Maxis is great. You could also try the Holocater. http://www.wireman.com/Holocater.html You can get both products from that website.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Double check when you use that.

I think I had trouble with the (depth of the strut) + (pipe OD /2) measurement off the wall last time I used that thing.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

those look like they would work for emt...but the distances seem to close for teck connectors. 

either way though i appreciate knowing whats out there. thanks guys.


----------

